# where can i read about formation of Roman Catholicism online?



## Ken S. (Sep 15, 2006)

i want to study how pure christianity got declined and finally became roman catholicism, the history from 300AD to the time of John Hus is probably what i need to find out, but i don't know where i could find them in the internet and i either have no money to buy church history books to read or there is no good, really biblical history books available in bookshops. Please help me, at least suggest some book names to me,would you? Please


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 15, 2006)

J.A. Wylie is a good author to read: 

_History of the Papacy_

_The History of Protestantism_

Also see James Moir Porteous' _The Government of the Kingdom of Christ_

Philip Schaff's _The History of the Christian Church_ is another helpful resource.


----------



## Ken S. (Sep 16, 2006)

Andrew Myers,
when i first saw the book names you suggested, i thought "nice of you to tell me what to read, but how am i supposed to get them? I'm not even in the US". but when i clicked one the links, i was shocked! You have actually guided me to a FREE online history book. I am so grateful for your help! Thank you Andrew, you've helped me so much.

The pulishing industry of good biblical historical books here in Hong Kong is really bad. There is a book on church history written by Robert A. Baker that i read years ago, it's very biblical and i really enjoyed reading it then, but now the pulisher in hong kong has already stopped publishing it for years. What we can usually find in nowadays' christian bookshops are not good enough, some of them are just written by Neo-evangelicals and i don't think i can read of any true history written by these people. Moreover, there is no free chinese online history book in hong kong christian internet world. The resouce is very very limited. I'm glad that i finally find what i want and i feel lucky and blessed that i can read English. I think we the Chinese saints really have to start improving, to do something for our online history book resources.

Thank you Andrew! Thank you very much.

[Edited on 16-9-2006 by Ken S.]


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Sep 16, 2006)

Great thread, thanks for starting it, Mr. S! I'm around Catholics on a daily basis and this will be a big help.


----------



## Ken S. (Sep 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~Susita~~_
> Great thread, thanks for starting it, Mr. S! I'm around Catholics on a daily basis and this will be a big help.




Great!

My surname is Suen. I'm a Chinese in Hong Kong for the time being. I can't guarantee that I will stay in Hong Kong in the future. I may move to mainland China responding to God's calling. I wish I could still get in touch with Puritanboard if I've moved to mainland China.


----------



## ~~Susita~~ (Sep 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ken S._
> Great!
> 
> My surname is Suen. I'm a Chinese in Hong Kong for the time being. I can't guarantee that I will stay in Hong Kong in the future. I may move to mainland China responding to God's calling. I wish I could still get in touch with Puritanboard if I've moved to mainland China.





So you do not have a computer at home?


----------



## Peter (Sep 16, 2006)

History of the Work of Redemption

Part IV : The success of the work of Redemption from the rise of Antichrist to the Reformation

http://www.reformed.org/books/edwards/redemption/redem_pt3_S4p04.html



> I COME now to the darkest and most dismal day that ever the Christian church saw, and probably the darkest that ever it will see; from the rise of Antichrist till the Reformation by Luther and others. The true church in this space was for many hundred years in a state of great obscurity; like the woman in the wilderness, she was almost hid from sight and observation.



Jonathan Edwards


----------



## Ken S. (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~~Susita~~_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ken S._
> ...



i have PC at home.


----------



## Ken S. (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> History of the Work of Redemption
> 
> Part IV : The success of the work of Redemption from the rise of Antichrist to the Reformation
> ...



thank you


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ken S._
> Andrew Myers,
> when i first saw the book names you suggested, i thought "nice of you to tell me what to read, but how am i supposed to get them? I'm not even in the US". but when i clicked one the links, i was shocked! You have actually guided me to a FREE online history book. I am so grateful for your help! Thank you Andrew, you've helped me so much.
> 
> ...



Ken -- I'm glad if these links are helpful to you, brother! 

Are you acquainted with the Reformation Translation Fellowship? I'm not sure if they have much in the way of Christian _historical_ resources, but I think is a good resources for Chinese Christians in general.


----------



## Ken S. (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ken S._
> ...



Yes i've heard of it. The Chinese version of The Reformed Doctrine of Predestination (Loraine Boettner) that i read two years ago was a work of Reformation Translation Fellowship.


----------



## Peter (Sep 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ken S._
> 
> thank you



you're welcome


----------

